# Neymar pronto a dire sì allo United



## Willy Wonka (2 Aprile 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato dall'edizione odierna del *Times*, che conferma le indiscrezioni del quotidiano catalano Sport (http://www.milanworld.net/man-united-non-solo-griezmann-e-assalto-neymar-vt45503.html), l'attaccante brasiliano del Barcellona è fortemente tentato dalle offerte che gli stanno arrivando dalla Premier. In particolare il Manchester United ha pronta un'offerta faraonica da 550mila Euro a settimana per Neymar, che starebbe facendo vacillare la sua fedeltà ai blaugrana. La squadra di Mourinho liquiderebbe il Barcellona con il pagamento sull'unghia dell'intero ammontare della clausola rescissoria, pari a 200 milioni di Euro. In corsa per il brasiliano c'è anche il Chelsea, ma il club di Abramovich difficilmente investirà cifre simili a quelle del club di Manchester.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Aprile 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'edizione odierna del *Times*, che conferma le indiscrezioni del quotidiano catalano Sport (http://www.milanworld.net/man-united-non-solo-griezmann-e-assalto-neymar-vt45503.html), l'attaccante brasiliano del Barcellona è fortemente tentato dalle offerte che gli stanno arrivando dalla Premier. In particolare il Manchester United ha pronta un'offerta faraonica da 550mila Euro a settimana per Neymar, che starebbe facendo vacillare la sua fedeltà ai blaugrana. La squadra di Mourinho liquiderebbe il Barcellona con il pagamento sull'unghia dell'intero ammontare della clausola rescissoria, pari a 200 milioni di Euro. In corsa per il brasiliano c'è anche il Chelsea, ma il club di Abramovich difficilmente investirà cifre simili a quelle del club di Manchester.



Questi sono matti....
200 milioni ti rifai la squadra al conpleto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2017)

Con 200 milioni di euro compri De Vrij, Manolas, Ricardo Rodriguez, Coleman e ti rifai la difesa. Polli.


----------



## Butcher (2 Aprile 2017)

Secondo me il Premier lo macellano.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2017)

200 milioni per Neymar sono pochi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Aprile 2017)

Beh comunque si tratta del più forte al mondo adesso e per i prossimi 5 anni almeno, Messi e Ronaldo sono in fase calante.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Aprile 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Beh comunque si tratta del più forte al mondo adesso e per i prossimi 5 anni almeno, Messi e Ronaldo sono in fase calante.



Non è vero. Per ora è ancora il terzo giocatore più forte del pianeta. Però si, il futuro è tutto suo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Beh comunque si tratta del più forte al mondo adesso e per i prossimi 5 anni almeno, Messi e Ronaldo sono in fase calante.



Sono d'accordissimo con te, al momento solo Suarez regge il confronto


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2017)

Neymar deve decidere cosa vuole fare da grande, se continuare a fare la spalla di Messi o caricarsi una squadra sulle sue..

Col Brasile ha già dimostrato di poter fare tantissimo, ma finché vuole rimanere al Barca per lui il ruolo sarà sempre di secondo


----------



## Igniorante (3 Aprile 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Secondo me il Premier lo macellano.



Questo è poco ma sicuro, per come la vedo io.

Sarei molto curioso di vedere di cosa è capace fuori dalla Liga e da Barcellona, se avrà mai le palle di fare quello che Messi non ha mai fatto.


----------



## Djici (3 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Questo è poco ma sicuro, per come la vedo io.
> 
> Sarei molto curioso di vedere di cosa è capace fuori dalla Liga e da Barcellona, se avrà mai le palle di fare quello che Messi non ha mai fatto.



Ma non credo che Messi sia rimasto perché li mancavano le palle.
Semplicemente sta giocando nella squadra più forte in una città stupenda dove è cresciuto. Prende tanti tanti soldi e vince divertendosi. E l idolo assoluto dei tifosi 
Perché mai dovrebbe cambiare squadra?
Chi lo fa e perché non ha più stimoli... ma questo segna e continua a vincere ancora oggi.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Aprile 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma non credo che Messi sia rimasto perché li mancavano le palle.
> Semplicemente sta giocando nella squadra più forte in una città stupenda dove è cresciuto. Prende tanti tanti soldi e vince divertendosi. E l idolo assoluto dei tifosi
> Perché mai dovrebbe cambiare squadra?
> Chi lo fa e perché non ha più stimoli... ma questo segna e continua a vincere ancora oggi.



Non intendevo dire che a Messi mancassero le palle, solo che se Neymar andasse via dimostrerebbe di averle. 
Ovvio, può anche rimanere e comunque averle, però in quel caso si tratterebbe di una bella dimostrazione


----------

